# Freaky! New Frog Mating Position Discovered



## News Bot (Jun 14, 2016)

Researchers brave wet nights and venomous snakes to observe a new frog mating behavior.

*Published On:* 14-Jun-16 10:56 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Stuart (Jun 15, 2016)

Hmmm, I think Newsbot is looking up dodgy things again...


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 15, 2016)

My favourite paragraph is this bit,

"Bombay night frogs (Nyctibatrachus humayuni) mate by having the male straddle the female without grasping her, and releasing sperm over her back. The female then lays her eggs, allowing the sperm to run down her back and fertilize the eggs. "

Where has the romance gone?

- - - Updated - - -

The ABC explains things a little better in their article.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-15/frogs-discovered-using-unknown-sexual-position/7511238


----------



## bredli (Jun 15, 2016)

froggy style


----------

